# Are there scores that are typically studied by people learning orchestration?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been studying scores, and just listening and paying attention to things I don't know how to do yet, and I'm curious, are there scores that teach various aspects of writing for an orchestra?


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not sure if you mean scores that were written specifically with a didactic purpose, or just those which provide particularly good models of orchestration. In any case, I think that if I were to teach the subject, I would quite likely focus on the works of Ravel, an absolute master of modern scoring, and a superb example for a contemporary composer just about regardless of their style. _Daphnis et Chloé_, _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ and the Piano Concertos would all be great study choices.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I suggest you read and then re-read and then read again until memorized a book on orchestration before score study. Then look at scores to find in practice by great composers what the author proffered.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

You could start with the Berlioz/R.Strauss "Treatise on Instrumentation"...it's dated, in that it does not get into the 20th century, but it has lots of useful information leading up to it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I second Vasks answer.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Rimsky-Korsakov's book on orchestration is learning from the master of the art.


----------

